# rearaxle leak.



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

while cleaning the axle housing ,I noticed the axle seal had been leaking for a while. There was a lot of build up. I removed the axle hub and axle seal retainer. I noticed the wheel bearing retainer looked as if something was rubbing it. It is chewed up. Axle spline looks good. Hub looks worn. New parts n the way. It will never end, but it's fun. It used to be "hot rods". now it's tractors.


----------

